# Who We Are (jobs & hobbies of KNF members)



## RiffRaff (Aug 9, 2012)

After reading a week of posts on everything from a stray puppy to the molecular composition of 440B to the best way to homebrew cider (you cant make this up), I was moved to prepare a listnon-scientific, pure guesswork but a hell of a lot of funof all the occupations represented on this forum, the jobs and hobbies of people who seem to be drawn to kitchen knives. I knew in advance it was gonna be a motley crew. But the list, once in front of me, kind of made me proud at how varied our membership is.

BTW, I didnt simply write down every way that people who post on this forum earn a living, or add airline pilot just because JCK needs them to ship knives from Seki City. Im talking about the most prominent themes that come up in our posts, the skills, specialties and expertise behind our major concerns. 

I hope people will pitch in and add to or elaborate on the occupations listed here. In no particular order:

woodworker
metallurgist
smith
machinist
sharpener
chemist
physicist
chefs of all kinds http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/images/smilies/foodanddrink18.gif
cook
foodie
retailer
consumer
collector
outdoorsman
hobbyist
journalist
student
teacher
researcher
caregivers of all kinds http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/images/smilies/th_SmileySign.jpg


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a bit of an odd one here. I work 3rd shift in the Security field at a college campus. I have my own business making custom fishing rods, but it's been very slow, so I started playing with making handles for knives because I was bored. I used to make knives from scratch over 10 years ago, but stopped when I started working 3rd shift. I have always liked to cook, and I like knives and sharpening, but it's more of my hobby/fun time stuff than my job. I have been working through my kitchen knife collection re handling them with cool woods I find; I am a "Burl Junky", which should be added to your list!!!


----------



## labor of love (Aug 9, 2012)

great thread idea! i cant wait to see where this goes.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2012)

lets see where i fit in:
former professional chef
sharpener
knife addiction specialist/therapist
retailer
foodie
teacher
researcher
knife dork extraordinaire
lover of all things food and cooking related
wannabe cider brewer
beer enthusiast

wow...i could go off on this for a while


----------



## markenki (Aug 9, 2012)

software engineer, former college professor



labor of love said:


> great thread idea! i cant wait to see where this goes.



You should contribute, too, you know.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 9, 2012)

I get paid to do what I used to pay to be able to do.
That is when I make things with wood.
It my sound dumb but I get a thrill out of seeing what others make as well.

But.....I have a rather checkered past.
Illustrator
Silk Screen & Offset printing
Cabinet Maker
Salesman
Finance
Gardener
Bench Jeweler
Waiter
Bartender


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 9, 2012)

chef
soils engineer
bread baker
field paleontologist
environmental engineer
landscape designer
welder
sculptor
jewelry maker
leather worker
Native American regalia maker
&u* runner (retired)
scrounger
former knife maker
native weapons maker
teacher
history buff
shooter
Native Medicine stuff
concrete pumper
furniture maker
roofer
certified california nurserymen
semiconductor technician in wet etch for Motorola
Hazardous material removal and remediation
some government stuff.
Cleaning up other peoples messes discreetley
finder and dealer in rare and exotic material
ivory dealer
The rest of it I forgot after the stroke


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 9, 2012)

Both hobbys and work

CNC engineer
Carpenter
Welder
Laser engraving
Designer
Computer geek
Guitarist
Drummer
Singer
Music studio
Cooking
Fishing
Travel
Animal lover


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 9, 2012)

The only jobs/hobbies I've ever had
Chef
Cook
Dishwasher
Busboy
Server
knife dork/knerd
Bass player
Former Star Wars collector
Former Hip-hop DJ(80's &90"s)
Dad
Husband
Closet movie critic


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 9, 2012)

Naval Electrician
Telephone PBX Technician
Business Owner
Salesman:
Auto Parts
Commercial UHF/VHF Radios
Copiers/Faxes
Paint
Power Tools
Woodworker
Upholsterer
Cook - Yes in the Navy for a short time
Off Road Racing
Dad
Granddad 
And others I have either forgotten about or want to forget about


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 9, 2012)

Computer Scientist
Software Engineer
Disributed Computing Expert
Foodie
Home Chef
Cyclist
Defensive firearms enthusiast (working towards teaching in this field)
Technology Instructor
Cooking Instructor
Avid Reader (about 30,000 pages per year, not counting internet stuff)
Aspiring Knerd


----------



## James (Aug 9, 2012)

Student (well just finished undergrad and I'm having a year off before dental school)
Computational chemist (supervised research)
Biologist (supervised research again...huzzah!)
Researcher
Home cook
Tutor


----------



## Josh (Aug 9, 2012)

Lawn mower
Burger Joint flipper of meat
Burger Joint breakfast shift sucker
Dishwasher
Line Cook
Kitchen Supervisor
Business Depot (Staples) Computer Sales
Payphone Installation & maintenance
North American Telecommunications network operation center manager and provisioner (DS0 to OC192)
New Product Introduction Business Analyst
Call Center, Field Services Performance Management
Revenue and Customer reporting
Business Intelligence 
Data Governance
Organizational transformation


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 9, 2012)

civil/ structural engineer
roofing/ waterproofing consultant
home cook
tech inspector for drivers ed program
driving instructor
backyard mechanic
soccer player
gardener (my wife makes me do that one)


----------



## cnochef (Aug 9, 2012)

Accounting Student
Chef
IKEA Manager
Restaurant Owner
Sommelier Diploma
Chef Diploma
Subway Franchisee
Restaurant Manager
Business Degree
Bartender
Server
Busboy


----------



## mhenry (Aug 9, 2012)

Oil Rig Deckhand (Roustabout)
Roughneck
Crane Rigger
Rig Mechanic
Rig Welder
Subsea Drilling Engineer
Engineer Technician
Student
Mechanical Engineer
Hack Wa Handle maker
Dad 
Coach
Husband


----------



## Seth (Aug 9, 2012)

Musicologist (second only to art history in marketability)
Jazz, commercial, studio, theater bass player
Woodworker
Commercial real estate consultant and appraiser


Comment: i thought musicians were crazy till I read kitchen confidential


----------



## The Edge (Aug 9, 2012)

Disc Golf Junkie
Dishwasher
Line cook
Kennel Tech
Foodie
Kitchen Knife enthusiast 
Flow Lead (think logistic inside a 900,000 square foot warehouse)
and In a couple of years, a Mechanical Engineer
Car enthusiast as well
Burl Junkie (special thanks to Mark, Mike, and Stephan)
Stereophile
Hobbyist computer builder
Mine Owner


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 10, 2012)

Seth said:


> Jazz, commercial, studio, theater bass player



Acoustic, electric, or both?


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2012)

Banquet waiter
Photojournalism student 
Audio Engineer/ Theatre Tech
Trying to switch career to cooking
Amateur Engineer
Photographer
Skiboarder
Cyclist
Knife Knut
Beverage Enthusiast
Above all, FOOD


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel very boring, even if I add a few of the jobs that got me through school.

Construction site gopher
assembly line worker making car parts
Latin tutor
librarian and archivist
beach bum & traveler
language student
psycholgist
group counselor
researcher
communication trainer
professor in medical psychology, health psychology, public health
sawdust producer
Currently a highly trained, middle-aged unemployed academic wondering what happened...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 10, 2012)

Fishing Boats
Carpenter
Surfboard airbrush designs
Line Cook
Banquet Cook
Banquet Chef
Gardemanger
Ice Carver
Carbon Steel Junkie,Japan blades
Surfing,Kayaking,Cyclist
Becoming an old Fart
Walking,swimming,Gardening
Oil Painting


----------



## MrBoogs (Aug 10, 2012)

Chef Instructor
Cook/Merc 
Private Chef 
CPR Instructor 
Musician
Writer
Teacher 
Smartass
And all around charming chap.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 10, 2012)

Chemist (Academia)
Mountaineer
Single Malt Drinker


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

Current exclusive Job/Hobby:
Cutler


Old jobs/hobbies(in order):
Serious Gamer
Title Company Archivist
Metalhead/Musician
Dishwasher
Ranchhand
Missionary
Porter/Lot Manager
Overnight Gas Station Attendant
line cook
kitchen manager
Longboarder
Line cook
UPS helper guy
Lawn Pest control specialist
Door to Door Salesman
Lawn care service owner
Sushi Chef
Sous Chef/Caterer


----------



## Dieter01 (Aug 10, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> former knife maker
> native weapons maker
> shooter
> ...
> ...



Hmmm.... You could tell me more but then you would have to kill me, right?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 10, 2012)

Sawdust Producer:rofl2:Steph never knew your past jobs,there must be a demand for a trained Psycholgist here.Hope you find employment soon.

Interesting thread to see the diff. backgrounds of fellow knife nuts.Ito & I have been trying diff. lunch spots,you will have to join us as we all love to eat.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 10, 2012)

...JOBS...
Fresh water aquarium specialist
Reptile Specialist
Airport Ramp crew
Gunsmith, spec primitive weapons
Propane
Army Infantry, Arms room
Pizza Delivery
Comic/game store
Comic/Game distributer
Werehousemen
Maintanance specialist
Wine purchasing
Cook
Lead cook
Meat Department specialist

HOBBIES
Freshwater fish
Reptiles
Shooting competition DCM
Muzzleloading
Coins
Straight Razors
Cooking
Brewing
Kitchen knives (with a hard slant tward carbon steel  ) 
Cookbooks
Fountain pens
Bicycling, touring



Ok my brain is mush and I can't think anymore, this is by no means anywhere complete. Part of my dyslexia keeps me highly focused on any particual hobby to a point that after a few years in the hobby I run out of resorces to learn more about and then I get bored and move to another hobby. Ya I get way over focused at times and on weird tangents, but I enjoy it and I move on LOL


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 10, 2012)

Molder
Coremaker
Metal pourer
Melt supervisor 
Quality Engineer
Metallurgist 
Technical Director
Quality Manager 
Foundry Sand and Clay expert
Foundry consultant 
SAHD
Line cook

I gave upall my hobbies when my daughter turned 4. Before that I was into :
Moto Guzzi motorcycles
Toyota Land Cruisers
hunting 
Fishing
home brewing
Photography
music (meaning listening and attending concerts)

-AJ


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 10, 2012)

Job: Professor of history. Hobbies: Cooking, tennis, baseball. Ran a half marathon once. Won't do it again.


----------



## bluntcut (Aug 10, 2012)

Farm misc
Software Engineer
Computer consultant
CTO
Entrepreneur

Current hobbies:
Open water swimming
Sharpening
Cosmo physics
Math
Fishing
2cents:spin chair:


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 10, 2012)

soda jerk
burger flipper
brick layer
retail sales
tennis court builder
warehouse worker
carpenter
POTTER, making handmade pots, selling them through my own retail shop and at one time employed 6 people to assist.

tennis since '60, gave that up 20 years ago
surfing since '64, last in the water 2 years ago :-(
salt and freshwater fisherman
kitchen gardener
home cook, dad and formerly a husband, now newly engaged
hobby knife maker and burl junkie


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 10, 2012)

*Past*
Data Analysis
IT

*Present*
Books
Woodworking 
Knives

Hobbies:
Swimming, hiking, cooking, long walks in the woods with my dog, watches (whew), movies, and of course, books.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 10, 2012)

Another IT person.


----------



## pkb (Aug 10, 2012)

Past: Musician (www.patrickbarter.com was my musician hustle website), firefighter, scholar, bike racer
Present: knife maker, software developer, coffee roaster (small business hopes to take off locally--Prince Albert Coffee).


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 10, 2012)

Very interesting. 2008 crisis seems to have given many a jolt to pursue things that would make them less dependent on corporate America.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 10, 2012)

Me? 

Labourer
Cook
Bartender
Music retail
Teacher
Teacher Trainer
Examiner
Line Cook
Web Developer
Wine Taster
Tennis
Soccer/Football


----------



## Cadillac J (Aug 10, 2012)

Lover AND a Fighter

Analytical consultant for auto industry by career...story-teller by trade.


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 10, 2012)

Mathematician! Currently working in Finance (insurance). Part time pursuing degree #2 in Combinatorics and Optimization. Before I apply for Master/PHd

Future Goal: Professor & Consulting using combinatorics and optimization.

Hobbies: Sports, Athletics, Flying, Technology, Cooking, Board Games... you should see how much money my GF thinks I waste!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2012)

:spitcoffee:


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 10, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> View attachment 9067
> 
> 
> ​


Finally! A face to place with the name!​


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2012)

In whatever order things come to mind...

wedding photographer
sports photographer
t-shirt designer
ski instructor
retail stockroom guy
business continuity planner
tech support
marketing analyst
database & systems designer
project scheduler
records & information management lackey
typer for hearing-impaired college students (think real-time subtitles)
online sales rep for web design company
real estate investor
cooking knife aficionado
crazy-ass paintball player (it's more fun when they see you coming & "handicapping" yourself equipment-wise)
novice autocross racer (and gettin' my girlfriend into it!)
PC video gamer & PC assembler (started putting my own machines together back in the late-80s)
recovered television addict (I only have 3 channels now & only watch the news on them)
event organizer for friends who are too lazy to ever do it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2012)

knife company owner
teacher
good student forever (in American History and Journalism/Mass Communication)
wife of horrible boss at JKI & aunt of two adorable monsters 
amateur critique of Japanese pottery 
professional shopper when it comes to clothing, shoes, jewelry, purses, and cosmetics 


Tough life!


----------



## geezr (Aug 10, 2012)

....talking about the most prominent themes that come up in our posts, the skills, specialties and expertise behind our major concerns.

No skills, specialities or expertise..... but the major concerns:

Parent 
Grand parent in-waiting :eyebrow:
Too many kitchen knives that are so cool.:knife:
Too many sharpening stones not used enough
Member of extended family who get their kitchen knives sharpened with the sharpening stones
Home cook, breakfast almost daily  otherwise hit or miss
Traveling to Japan and the Bay area more often
Enjoys beverages, :beer::shots::coffeelots:
2 channel stereo since the beginning 
Lots of camera equipment; computer set-up to produce good prints up to 13x19
Retired government worker:joec:


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 10, 2012)

NOW:
Full time husband, father and knife maker. 


History: 
Glazier 
Auto Glass tech
Cook at a local greasy spoon. 
Landscaper
Painter
Farmer

Hobbies and stuff. 

I enjoy playing Guitar. 
Love working with my hands to make or fix things. 
Love camping with the family.
Enjoy hunting and fishing and searching for edible in the woods! 
Did I mention I love KNIVES?  Not just kitchen knives. My youngest son and I share a collection of knives. a few American customs, as well as many vintage USA made folders and fixed blades. 

This is a cool thread. and I have enjoyed it alot so far.  
God Bless
Randy


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 10, 2012)

OK - this might not come out right - I need a slick computer specialist to make columns to show these side by side. Since I am not slick, and certainly not a computer specialist, It will just be two lists....:laugh:

*Old me:*
ski racer
hopeful golf pro
biathlete
blues guitarist and band leader
base jumper
tube amp/stereo fiend
leader of EQ guild
civil engineer
wingshooter
happy with old worn Sabatiers
food is good
??

*Current me:*
masters (old guy) ski racer...but destroyed my shoulder last season
golf to finance lunch and drinks
50 miles....seriously??
occasional acoustic wedding act with my wife
pilot
freakin' Airplay....
what's crazy birds?
construction and environmental clean up company owner
fly fisherman
knife addict
foodie x 10
husband, father and patriot


And may I say... I love this post. I'm humbled by the great people here.


----------



## RiffRaff (Aug 10, 2012)

First, congratulations to Tom Gray on his engagement, from someone who's also at it the second time 'round (I'm getting married in December). So pretty soon I hope to add "father" to my own list, in addition to

Deli waiter
computer geek, back when that meant Wang and Wordstar
museum docent
hospital intern
staff psychologist
check signer, for wine I stacked in my closet
wine writer
apartment painter
private practice therapist
assistant professor
chauffeur between Brooklyn and Manhattan (she moved in)
patron of Fairway Market (all of them, all over New York)
home cook
consumer of engagement ring/wedding band
reduced consumer of knives, rehandling jobs and one-of-a-kind magnetic racks
grateful dude (that's "dude," not "dead")


----------



## RiffRaff (Aug 10, 2012)

PS, obviously I wasn't a "spelling bee champion" because I intended to write "jobs and hobbies of KKF member." But, you know, the word knife really OUGHT to begin with the letter N, oughtn't it?

And I'm pretty humbled, too, at all we bring to this forum. I hope the list grows longer.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 11, 2012)

Dieter01 said:


> Hmmm.... You could tell me more but then you would have to kill me, right?



:scratchhead::eyebrow::whistling::spiteful::dontknow::detective::bat::surrendar::ninja::shotgun::gunner:ardon:


----------



## Eric (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi: I have not formally introduced myself on this forum, but known (too well!)by vendors esp maxim.

*Jobs:
Physician
Radiologist(breast cancer detection and diagnosis)

Passions:
Devoted husband and father
Sailing (Contessa 32)
Gemstone faceting
Opal polishing
Burgundy junkie
German shepherds
Cooking
reading

I dabble in:
Woodworking
Bowl turning
Oil and encaustic painting
Jewelry making
Enameling 

Dangerous passion for motorcycles, 
horse racing and of course beautiful handmade kitchen knives and unfortunately sharpening with natural stones*


----------



## pitonboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Money In: Vascular Surgeon

Money Out: Rock Climbing
Cooking
Reading
Skiing
Art


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> knife company owner
> teacher
> good student forever (in American History and Journalism/Mass Communication)
> wife of horrible boss at JKI & aunt of two adorable monsters
> ...



Wife of horrible boss? Since when have you not been the JKI boss? I'm all confused.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 11, 2012)

pitonboy said:


> Money In: Vascular Surgeon



First thought: yuck! Second: this man must know a thing or two about sharp edges!


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

Samsonite Gorilla.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 11, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Samsonite Gorilla.



Willie B!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm an artist and my own worst critic.


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 11, 2012)

I just cook people dinner.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Aug 12, 2012)

Line cook
Banquet Cook
Roofer
Gopher
Catering
Guitarist
Carpentry
Music Store Warehouse labour
Street Punk
Fishing
Digital Art
Tattoos
Graphic Design


----------



## MadMel (Aug 12, 2012)

Student. Forever.

Student of Science, Art and Life.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I gave upall my hobbies when my daughter turned 4. Before that I was into :
> Moto Guzzi motorcycles
> Toyota Land Cruisers
> hunting
> ...



Goodbye hobbies! Children - this will be my life as of December this year!:scared4:


----------



## bluntcut (Aug 12, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Goodbye hobbies! Children - this will be my life as of December this year!:scared4:



CONGRATS - an additional horizon ahead!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

bluntcut said:


> CONGRATS - an additional horizon ahead!



Thanks! And, apparently, I'll have to keep some of them gyutos out of reach in the future.:stinker:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 12, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Goodbye hobbies! Children - this will be my life as of December this year!:scared4:



+100 enjoy your free time now. Little to no time for hobbies after kids. I manage to squeeze a little bit of knife time in every now and again, but I was so much cooler before kids.........


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 12, 2012)

So... I'm guessing you guys wouldn't recommend any sort of multi-tasking then? Say, like baby in one hand, yanagiba in the other slicing up some fish? A parent has to make the most of his/her time, I'm sure.

... Okay, yes. I know, I know. Hope none of you guys switching my posts from knife comments to questions on diaper recommendations, etc, in the future.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 14, 2012)

In no order, past to present/present to past...
Surveyor hopefully consulting soon
air defense tech, and um long range shooting in the military
armored car guard/driver/custodian
hunting, rifle and archery
fishing, salt and fresh water 
wood work
drawing, ink and pencil
fighting forest fires
ground search and rescue
father/husband
learning knife maker
reading/movies (when time allows)
home cook
hobby wine maker
Mr fix-it
and executor of the honey-do-list


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 15, 2012)

I gave up off road racing when the children came. I couldn't change diapers and work on the car at the same time.


----------



## clayton (Aug 15, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> So... I'm guessing you guys wouldn't recommend any sort of multi-tasking then? Say, like baby in one hand, yanagiba in the other slicing up some fish? A parent has to make the most of his/her time, I'm sure.
> 
> ... Okay, yes. I know, I know. Hope none of you guys switching my posts from knife comments to questions on diaper recommendations, etc, in the future.



Congrats! The key thing for me was to make the inevitable tasks more enjoyable. Despite the children there were still things I had to do every day. Like:

- going to work - I ride a bicycle instead of driving. It is fun and still allows me to exercise a little. 
- shaving - started using a straight razor which changed this from a chore to something I usually look forward to
- cooking - well that one should be easy. And yes, you can cook some things with child in arms.
- sleeping - uhm well, no, sleeping is over, forget about it. Giraffes make do with one hour a night and so will you.


----------



## mano (Aug 16, 2012)

Work: child, family and forensic psychologist
Home: sh!t-for-brains


----------



## RiffRaff (Aug 16, 2012)

mano said:


> Work: child, family and forensic psychologist
> Home: sh!t-for-brains



Nice to see another psychologist on the forum (along with apicus9). After coming home from work and taking knife in hand to cook dinner I would describe my brains the same way. :biggrin:


----------



## Miles (Aug 17, 2012)

In no particular order...

Chef
Culinary Instructor
Charcutier 
Wine Buyer
Wine Drinker
Enthusiastic Diner
Occasional Home Brewer 
Caterer
Writer
Reader
Sharpener
Knife Remodeler
Fiend for Japanese steel (with a weakness for patina)
Gardener (currently out of practice)
Old House Restorer
Stagehand
Lighting Designer
Technical Director
Production Stage Manager
Tour Manager
Woodworker
Carpenter
Electrician
Rigger
Amateur Plumber
Generally Handy Guy
Project Manager
A/V Systems Designer
Music Fan
Guitar Player/Noisemaker (almost entirely the latter)
Guitar Tech
Target Shooter
Soccer Player
Baseball Fan (long suffering Cubs fan)
Biology Geek (should have gone to med school)
Student (until I throw off this mortal coil)
Fan of film and theater
Laughter enthusiast
Night owl


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 23, 2012)

Lets see,

brick cleaner
roadie
sound tech.
appliance delivery, and repair
breakfast cook
prep cook
line cook
machine operator for plastic mold injection
janitor
sales, (door to door, hardware, few others too)
apostle
evangelist
chuck drop butcher
hunter
moving grunt
computer builder
botanist assistant (I watered plants in office buildings)


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 27, 2012)

Cook for a living
Blues
Dori-Dori 
Boro-Boro
Bosuzoku
Cyclist
Boxing fanatic 
Desert wanderer 
Knife knut 
Shredder of gnar


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 5, 2021)

Revive this old thread it's amazing the background of people who like kitchen knives & sharpening.


----------



## big_adventure (Jun 5, 2021)

I'll bite on this resurrection...

In maybe kinda sorta some kind of chronological order:

Child
Sailor
Scuba diver
Skater
Camp counselor
Skier
Ice cream maker
Actor and model
Martial arts enthusiast
Cook
Surfer
Boxer
Waiter
Traveler
Bartender
Snowboarder
Tech Support
IT
Climber
Mountaineer
Father
Concert and festival addict
Lucky investor
Retired
Knife addict


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 5, 2021)

Line Cook that's worked most stations. Previous to that, PC Repair and stuff, and retail


----------



## andrewsa (Jun 5, 2021)

Apprentice panel beater 
Majored in Photography for my Bachelor of Arts 
Photographer 
Food Process Worker 
Pasteuriser 
Production Supervisor (food)
Production Planner/Coordinator (food)


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 5, 2021)

A gloss in very vaguely chronological order:

Printer's Devil
Researcher for debate handbooks
Band booker
Park naturalist/educator/maintenance crew leader
Warehouse drone
Bicyclist
Traveler
Photographer
Research assistant and lab rat
High end audio sales
Middle manager
Gardener/pruner
Landscape designer
Wine and craft beer buyer
Retired

Other interests
Books
Film
Food and drink
Religions (almost went to grad school for this)
The environment
Music, jazz especially
Dogs
Boxing (my father trained and managed boxers before I was born)
Politics/current affairs/macro economics

“But what is government itself, but the greatest of all reflections on human nature?” –James Madison, Federalist 51 
I think religion rivals politics/government as a reflection of human nature.


----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2021)

Childhood: Violinist
High school: Violinist / Programmer
1st couple years of college: Violinist / Programmer / Mathematician
Last couple years of college: Programmer / Mathematician
Rest of life: Mathematician

Also: tennis, racquetball, squash, cooking, bread, knives, being an unappreciated servant to my child.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 5, 2021)

From part-time high school jobs to 'almost' retired

Supermarket checkout/shelf stocker
6 years of higher education to get a Bachelors degree in Pharmacy and a PhD in Chemistry in the UK
Formulation pharmacist in industry
Next 30 years spread between Milan, Italy, and USA, mainly San Francisco and Dallas as a peptide chemist
Returning to Europe later this year in preparation for early retirement in 5 years time. With luck I'll be relocating to Bilbao, Spain or Hanover, Germany
Build my dream home somewhere in France (East coast or southern France, near Toulouse). Blue prints already in hand. That somewhere will be close to water (sea preferably) with good cycling routes.


----------



## pgugger (Jun 5, 2021)

Previously, biology professor/researcher - genomics, evolution, ecology.
Currently, bioinformatician - 'omics data analysis in biomedicine.

Hobbies: hiking/backpacking, travel, cooking, Japanese knives (obviously) and tools, woodworking (if I ever have time/space), guitar, fishing, ancient history, reading, ... in the brief moments when I am not tending to my newborn son.


----------



## Chefget (Jun 6, 2021)

Exec (though cooking) chef since '83


----------



## ian (Jun 6, 2021)

Human since ‘82


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 19, 2021)

This is fun…

Dish pit
Vegetarian food slinger
Coffee slinger
Pizza slinger
Chemistry tutor
EMT/camp counselor
Primate necropsy
English teacher and beach bum
Clinical chemist
Clinical chemist (again)
Contact tracer
Epidemiology tutor
and as of today, Epidemiologist
never, ever again - clinical chemist

Hobby blacksmithing
Single action shooting
Less-amateur woodworking and furniture
Saxophone
Tried to learn guitar, but strings make no sense to me
Sailor
Assistant home beer brewer
Bicycle builder
Calligraphy
BJJ (badly)
Motorcycles (crotch rockets)


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 19, 2021)

Current life tinsmith/carpenter. Previous life pharmacy, airport, postoffice, housing manager, salesman

Hobbies pool, snooker and darts. Used to do much more and serious with other racket/ball sports too like squash, badmington, pingball etc
Other interests livemusic, food, fixing old stuff and apparently j-knives too


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 19, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> ...postoffice...


----------



## Sdo (Jun 19, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 131776


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 19, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 131776


Can't beat the first hand experience


----------



## damiano (Jun 19, 2021)

My Interests, some of them I am being paid for.. 

Kitchen items, cookware, knives
Food, cooking
Ingredients, shopping for food
Wine, cocktails, whiskey, cognac, sherry, port, amaro
Men’s wear (Italian, UK, French, and Japanese brands, e.g. Drake’s)
Audio (tube amps, vinyl)
Music (used to be a small time dj)
Politics, economics, investing
Traveling! Italy, Thailand, eating my way around the world
Gym (squats, deadlift, bench press and so on)
Movies
Italian language and food culture
UK memes, banter, and the Premier League
Gardening


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 19, 2021)

Academically, my interests always veered towards arts, mainly literature, poetry and cinema. If not arts, then psychology was my other main field of interest. There were however very few jobs that I cared for within those fields. I had my first kid as I was in a dilemma over what path to pursue with my studies. Just decided I needed to work and make a life instead.

Professionally, besides a few warehouse summer jobs, I've been working somewhere close to a service representative of some kind for all of my life, from a gas bar clerk to Blockbuster to selling electronics and appliances.

Literature and sports occupied most of my hobbies as a child and teenager: I could play anything rather well but basketball, volleyball and ping-pong I was quite good at. Though I never really pushed into it, turned out I was an outstanding handball player too. I was pretty at ease with a Aki and with juggling. There was a lot of video games playing of course - Mario Kart, Mortal Kombat and GoldenEye were my all time favorites - but I would rather read or do sports.

As a young adult, literature and cinema occupied most of my hobbies. I wrote a lot of analyses and read a whole lot more of them, plus studying the field broadly. I guess I was clinging to the academic continuity I never pursued. Literature and cinema I am still fond of, but the theoretical aspects I've had quite enough of. I needed something else, something new, to occupy my mind.

That's also when I started working selling electronics, so I naturally jumped into A/V, hi-fi, smartphones and computers. Lots of fun to be had there. Lots of money to be made too for a while. I think it culminated when I built and sold like 8 high-end gaming PC in less than two years.

From there, I decided to broaden my understanding and skills as a chess player. Was into deep for the best part of two years. Still regularly play and read and watch YT channels about it.

From there, is when I got here. Started to do more cooking at home, so more prepping with crap knives. Just wanted to try a good one. Stumbled onto KKF... aaaaand the last 18 months and thrice as much knives tried are history.


----------



## Ochazuke (Jun 19, 2021)

I'll play!
Childhood: grunting in my father's restaurant. Spent more years washing rice than you'll probably spend in your entire life. Downside: no childhood. Upside: I got a lot of Japanese kitchen fundamentals along side the time I learned how to read. 

College years: Rebelled against the family business and went to music school for classical and Spanish guitar. Spent a couple years as a music teacher and wedding guitarist. Paid for music school by slinging sushi. 

Young adulthood: Still rebelled against the family business and somehow got in to corporate tax accounting. Decided I'm not a desk job kind of guy. Continued to work in kitchens on the weekends to for extra cash.

Current: The family business shut down because nobody took it over. That part is actually probably for the best because my father opened shop in a very 田舎 part of the USA. Turns out there's not a lot of rednecks with a hankering for Wa-shoku. I now manage a Japanese grocery store in Boston and still somehow spend way more time cutting fish than I should be. I think that's mostly because it takes a really long time before employees-in-training achieve any sort of competency. Still sometimes play guitar.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 19, 2021)

Born in the 1700s. Did the Lion thing until I was taxidermied. Since then I’ve tried different things. Account manager, historian, political advisor, sports, modelling and finally retirement.


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Born in the 1700s. Did the Lion thing until I was taxidermied. Since then I’ve tried different things. Account manager, historian, political advisor, sports, modelling and finally retirement.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 19, 2021)

In rough order, I’ve worked as a:
Newspaper boy
Retail assistant
Pub Manager (lots of relief management)
Marketing Assistant (Stock Photography)
Brand Manager (Photography)
Product Manager (Media/TV)
Account Manager (Ad/Marketing Agencies)
Data Manager (Charity)

I used to have lots of interests, at least before children intervened. Still cling on to an allotment, but the days of making thousands of bottles of pepper sauce every year have pretty much passed, and the days of music, clubbing and DJing now are pretty much confined to Glastonbury, Canival and a couple of clashes every year. Knives are a bit easier to accommodate as a hobby now, albeit my sharpening skills aren‘t commensurate with someone who’s collected for 20+ years (I’ve been distracted ok)

Used to play a lot of sport to a decent level, particularly rugby (welsh dad had me in the club at 5 years old), before a couple of serious ankle injuries put paid to any (basically his) idea of any kind of professional(ish) career. Realistically I knew I had plateaued at about 14, failing to grow fast and big enough. Played American Football a little later on, again to a good level (for the UK)

Went slightly off the rails at 16, squatting in Brixton and enjoying music and general life a little too much. Had a brief spell in a UK hip hop crew (good enough to support PE), albeit that was largely as the kid with the first Atari ST in the neighbourhood. Recovered enough to go to university (English Lit) and spent a fair old while running pubs and promoting events before getting a masters and going (slightly) more respectable.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 19, 2021)

Sounds like you have lots of manager experience. Being a good manager is a skill.

What's a degree in English Lit. good for in job market?

I can't say anything. At University of Hawaii took all the foundation classes interested in. Geology of Hawaii, Biology, Astronomy, History
of Hawaii. Made good grades because loved all those classes. It did give me a life long interest 
of what's around me.

Dropped out never graduated had to eat & pay rent. Surfing & Sailing was the most fun.
Wasn't going to give that up. No regrets.


----------



## AT5760 (Jun 19, 2021)

Day laborer (cleaning, painting, and repairing apartments after college students move out)
Fast food worker
Construction 
Courier
Navy - including a spell chasing pirates off the coast of Africa
Lawyer
Wanted to be a nuclear physicist, but that never happened 

As a kid, I spent a ton of time with my grandparents, mainly in the kitchen with my grandmothers. So I’ve been cooking since I could reach the counters. Hobbies aren’t too interesting, books (soft spot for Russian fiction), beer and Scotch, cooking and baking, and as much time outdoors as the kids will tolerate.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 19, 2021)

Sdo said:


> View attachment 131777


Not necessarily on time, but, yes it does.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 20, 2021)

Born in USSR
Moved to Canada
Worked as dish ***** at a chocolate factory.
Worked as newspaper delivery boy.
Graduated with honors Computers Science.
Moved to USA
Since then software engineer in gaming ... 
Had an obsession with hiking
Did a ton of snowboarding till I messed up my hips in a bad fall
Did events photography for a while, a while back, till I messed up my wrist
I like sharp shiny things
Minor affair with headphones
I like tinkering
PC masterace
Collected anime figures for a bit
Amature in woodworking
Love to travel, still take photos when I do.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 20, 2021)

Some truly incredible, fascinating backgrounds. This isn't a competition, but what could someone like me report as far as my past that would be even remotely as interesting as, say "Primate necropsy"? Heck, my first summer job as a Good Humor "man" at Coney Island, wearing standard company-issued white terrycloth? clothing, trudging across the hot sand carrying two heavy insulated boxes filled with ice cream and pounds of dry ice, was arguably a whole lot more interesting than my entire later professional career (lawyer, mostly securities and investments). (But, yes, I really enjoyed the intellectual challenges, and most of the people with whom I worked.) Long gone are the days of tennis, downhill skiing, serious wilderness backpacking, white water canoeing, woodworking, etc. Even stopped driving my sports car at the track a few years ago (and stopped renewing my motorcycle license around that time too). But different pleasures now, especially a grown son who makes me enormously proud, and cooking (and eating). And still some fun cars. Not to mention knives..


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 21, 2021)

If I'm ignoring some of the meaningless/crappy jobs then its a short list:

-Cook
-Archaeologist (which was my main gig for a good while, intended on being a long-term career path before a bad job market, expensive further education, and a couple of protracted wars in regions of the world I worked in really convinced me it was time to make a switch.)
-Outdoor Retail
-Academic Editor
-Farmer
-Butcher

Hobbies aside from knives: Books, board games, football (soccer), charcuterie, baking, hiking, playing sports and inevitably some rehab (rehab can be a hobby right?)


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 30, 2021)

I worked for a while at 4,700 feet underground (nickel mine),,, then quite a while at 40,000 feet above ground, and now that I'm at ground level, I'm biding my time 'til I'm 6' under.

As a teen, I've caddied,,, spotted pins in a bowling alley,,,, had a small business (snack-bar), dumped that after a few years, then hitch-hiked across Canada(1970). Drag raced my Chevelle SS 396, joined an airline so I could travel the world,, and now long ago retired.

Over the years my hobbies included golf, skiing, photography, shooting sports (ranked PPC Master) dog breeding, dog showing, Specialty dog-show judge, woodworking, designing dust-collection systems for wood-shops, playing and collecting guitars (approx 23-24 stringed instruments), pro-audio (Live sound for bands, P/A's, recording, etc) I've got roughly 17,000 watts of powered P/A cabinets, roughly 70 mic's, lights, 1/2 dozen consoles. etc.

A few years ago, I started getting re-interested in photography, but that's a project on hold for now. There's so many specialized branches in the world of photography, it hard to pick just one or two. A back injury has also slowed me down over the last few years, and lugging around a back-pack, tripods, several camera bodies and lenses, flashes/strobes, etc., just isn't what it used to be, nowadays I have a tough enough time just walking the concrete floor at Costco for an hour.

My interest in knives and sharpening, is just that,,,, an interest. Bought my first good knives roughly 45 years ago (Zwilling Pro S). My sharpening interest had more to do with woodworking than kitchen interests. A few years ago, I decided to re-stock my kitchen with new tools and gadgets, so 20-25 new knives, and a dozen or so stones later, here I am. That said, I'm also the world's worst cook.


----------



## Pensfan (Jul 6, 2021)

_Previously: Mostly in order from youngest age to recent_
Semi-Pro hockey player (minor minor minor league, but did get paid a couple hundred bucks a week lol)
Cellular phone car installer and programmer
Political jobs; campaign volunteer, staffer, and manager
Political Lobbyist (Overlaps most of time in the IT world)
IT Sales
HTML Web Dev (lol 1990s websites)
IT Network Engineer
IT Systems Analyst and Architect
IT Project Manager
Grad Student
Mental health counselor for addiction recovery & sexual trauma

_Now: _
Semi-retired House-Husband, father of 3 (two still at home), care giver to 3 birds and a new puppy


----------



## Pensfan (Jul 6, 2021)

As for hobbies, both present and older

_Current: Much slower than when I was younger lol_
- Collect, restore, and daily write with fountain pens. Mostly vintage (1940s - 1960s) German piston fillers, but I have several different pens from all decades from the 1920s through 2000s

- Collect & restore vintage metal desks, bookcases, lockers, any old metal things I can get my hands on

- Just started blacksmithing. I'm taking a five week basics class with two classes remaining. Afterwards I'll start bladesmithing with a friend as a sort of mentor

- Home brewing, although this is on the back burner for now since we moved recently and the smithing is taking up most of my hobby time

- Still some video games when I have time, less and less these days however

_Former:_
- Hunting & fishing

- Competitive shooting (USPSA, IDPA, 3-Gun), basically running around and shooting things

- Hockey until my knees and shoulders gave out with old age and years of abusing my body haha

- Political campaigning, managing, and lobbying (was a brief career eventually, but a lot of volunteering at first)


----------



## bsfsu (Jul 7, 2021)

Lawnmower 
Cow milker
Skateboarder
Video shop guy
TAB(horse betting shop) 
Car washer
Underwater ceramic technician 
Chef
Private chef
Head chef
Chef Tutor 
1st mate
2nd engineer 
Pool boy
Restaurant Consultant 
Salesman
Tinker
Snowboarder 
Woodworker 
Chairman
Handle maker
Knife sharpener 
Main job now is hustling knives and being Dad/husband, no time for much else...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jul 7, 2021)

Hmmmm … a walk down a long road!

Most important job … a Christian

Personal … son, brother, husband (x3), father (x2), stepfather (x4), grandfather (x2)

Business Owner … cleaning service (got me my first motorcycle), curbing cars, saddlery, importer/whsale, planning consultant, software company, data entry service bureau, property management, hobby shop (radio control), keeping things sharp.

Jobs … cleaner, bag boy, produce clerk, crane operator, accountant, Landman (best job in the world), planner (city), planning consultant, business owner, putting edges on things.

Education … the normal … public school plus a couple of university degrees. Life.

Casual hobbies … tinkering with cars, swimming, amateur rockets, pilots license, dog training, reading, music, politics, economics, history, horses and horsemanship. 

Fanatical hobbies … motorcycles (everything from a Honda 50 to English classics, a BMW GTL 1600 and numerous Harley CVO’s), motorcycle touring (about a million kms in Canada, USA and NZ), scuba diving (about 500 underwater hours), boating (rib, sailboat and power cruiser), radio control (I have flown everything RC … favourites RC Helicopters), keeping things sharp (since I was 11 … more than 60 years), cooking (home chef only but passionate), kitchen knives (what else! … currently in the middle of a fifty for one sale), travel (seen lots of the world but wish I had done more).

Currently … on the back side … retired in “97”, sold my last bike last year, will probably sell my boat this year, cataracts mean I don’t see so well anymore but will get them fixed sometime this year, a couple of health issues have really slowed me down but I have a late in the day 10 year old son that keeps me smiling.

Motto … “if it’s worth doing it’s worth doing to excess”.

Best advice to others … Grab life and make the best of it … the cup is always “half full”. Looking back it seems that it’s all gone bye (purposefully miss-spelt) in the blink of an eye. Don’t let life wash over you there is always something to stimulate your juices. Nothing is so bad that it isn’t a “little bit good”. Look for it. 

THATZIT


----------



## rstcso (Jul 7, 2021)

Motorcycle enthusiast starting with a mini-bike at age 10 through dirt bikes and many street bikes (no longer riding)
US Air Force - Intelligence
SCUBA Divemaster
Deputy Sheriff
Owner - Audio/Visual Electronics Repair
Semi-Pro Photographer
Commercial Drone Pilot
BBQ enthusiast - Built several pits. Largest was dual-axle with chamber 30" x 9.5' capable of cooking 30 briskets or over 90 whole chickens.
Data Analyst
Grandpa


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 9, 2021)

i am a construction civil engineer. mostly bridges and retaining walls. 

in my spare time, i pretend i am a professional kayak bass fisherman.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2021)

I didn't know that about you. Hawaii are mountain islands. Retaining walls are a must 

The Pali road that crosses the Koolau range is aways having large rocks coming down often on the road after heavy rains. It's. Geological fact of life these Islands are in a constant state of erosion. I wouldn't want one of those houses built here on steep hill sides with long pillars anchored on concrete stands.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jul 9, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i am a construction civil engineer. mostly bridges and retaining walls.
> 
> in my spare time, i pretend i am a professional kayak bass fisherman.
> View attachment 133929



Looks to me like you're doing a heckuva job. Gotta love the "fight" those bass put out, especially on light tackle, or a fly rod.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 9, 2021)

Reminds me of a conversation I had with a mechanical engineer a couple decades ago. "I just want to thank you civil engineers for building targets for us mechanical engineers." 

(here in the DC region a lot of mechanical engineers work for defense contractors)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 10, 2021)

hahahaha..

my engineering joke...an Engineers pick up line: "your hair is so nice and parallel!"


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 10, 2021)

troublemaker
college drop out
electricians helper
journeyman electrician
master electrician - for 30 years now 
Not a lot of excitement in my adult life but I did a lifetime of that between 16 and 21.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2021)

Electrician is a worthy profession. My younger
brother pays the bills as Electrician so he can 
play live music with guitar, lap steel guitar, tenor sax. He got the music DNA in our family.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 15, 2021)

my electrician is saving me from death, in doing the work installing my wife's Tesla Charger. my skills stop at flipping switches and twisting in lightbulbs.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 15, 2021)

Recovering attorney


----------



## ian (Jul 15, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Recovering attorney



You are not one anymore?


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 15, 2021)

ian said:


> You are not one anymore?



Oh I suppose I still am, but I'm basically taking a year off from practice with my wife's new job and our upcoming move out of state. Gonna be a lot of cooking, hiking, and playing with knives. We'll see if I ever go back to full time practice. Especially after this last year, I feel like maybe life's too short...


----------



## tomsch (Jul 16, 2021)

Kind of in order:
- Engineering technology director at a large semiconductor company
- Saxophone player gigging in R&B bands on the weekends
- Husband to a retired home decorator/staging wife that makes our house look simply amazing
- Father to 3 kids and 3 step kids. "Kids" is an understatement as they are 27yrs old and older. All college loans paid off with the exception of my youngest that is going for an masters in finance. 
- Home cook since my wife leaves all that up to me. Spent time during HS and college as a line chef, dishwasher, server, busboy, closer, and everything else inbetween.


----------



## stringer (Jul 22, 2021)

Paperboy
Editor of my High School Newspaper
Competitive High School and College Debater
Former Culinary School Dropout (Just finished the associates degree I started in 2005)
Cook / Chef
Public Speaking Teacher / Debate Coach
Workforce Development Director


----------



## branwell (Jul 22, 2021)

Currently chef fool at Straffan Forge. A one man show in Dryden NY that makes knives and pattern welded steel, and teaches same.

Have worked developing software and websites, been a day trader, and a diesel engineer a long time ago.

Love live music, meditation, neural nets of the brain, and knives and stones.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jul 23, 2021)

Jobs: landscaping, farming, fire safety, English tutor, children's clothing retail, pharmacy technician, lab technician, lab shift leader, QC compliance leader, currently a QA auditor for a biopharmaceutical contract research organization.

Hobbies: foodie, anime nerd, amateur gunsmith/shooter/ammunition loading, knife tinkerer/handle maker, fast cars, gardening, cat owner, video games, playing D&D, beginning to dabble in furniture making.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 29, 2022)

I had forgotten that I started this string 10 years ago, before I was married and way before I had a now-six-year-old daughter. She keeps me happy every day, but I have to say my knives are a pretty close second (don’t tell my wife), and so is all the food that they help to prepare. I was so glad to see so many people keep it going, and with a sense of humor that kept ME going on this forum. Are Marco and Stefan still here? if


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 29, 2022)

Marco is still around on Instagram, sadly Stefan died a few years ago. That was/is a great thread you started.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2022)

Update from previous post:

Babysitter/Arbitrator.

Also called a Sous Chef at a big union hotel.


----------

